# My eyes are getting tired quickly when working in X



## urello (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi there.
Couple days ago I decided to replace windows XP with FreeBSD 9.1 on my laptop Samsung x10+ with GeForce FX Go5200.
It is looking overall good, but in 1-2 hours my eyes got so tired as if I would spent whole day watching movies. Why? Is there any workaround for this?

Steps I made to get X working:
1. Installed following packages:

```
xorg-server
xf86-input-keyboard
xf86-input-mouse
xorg-fonts
xinit
xterm
xf86-video-nv (but picture was vague and i replaced it with nvidia-driver-173)
xfce4
linux-opera
linux-f10-flashplugin
```
2. `# Xorg -configure && mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf`

3. Enabled linux, hal and dbus in rc.conf


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jan 14, 2013)

May be caused by wrong subpixel order?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subpixel_rendering
http://askubuntu.com/questions/110026/how-do-i-finetune-subpixel-font-anti-aliasing

Also wrong color temperature may cause quick eye tiring. I found this for example http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/17859/how-can-i-simply-adjust-monitor-color-temperture-in-x but I don't know, if it will work on FreeBSD. Take it as hint for your own Google-fu


----------



## Martillo1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Try www/opera instead of the linux version. I find it to look better.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 14, 2013)

LCD monitor or CRT?


----------



## urello (Jan 14, 2013)

It is laptop, so LCD


----------



## fonz (Jan 14, 2013)

Martillo1 said:
			
		

> Try www/opera instead of the linux version.


No hijacking intended, but is there any reason why one would want to run the Linux version of Opera instead of the native FreeBSD version in the first place?

Fonz


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 14, 2013)

urello said:
			
		

> It is laptop, so LCD



It could have been an external CRT.  The reason I ask was refresh rate.  But on an LCD, it doesn't matter.


----------



## urello (Jan 15, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> No hijacking intended, but is there any reason why one would want to run the Linux version of Opera instead of the native FreeBSD version in the first place?


It seems the most simple way to get flash working


----------



## paulfrottawa (Jan 15, 2013)

I use computer glasses. I'm on my second pair now and noticed I can't do without them.

PS: I mean reading glasses type (orange in color) $33 cdn.


----------



## fonz (Jan 15, 2013)

urello said:
			
		

> It seems the most simple way to get flash working


That was ages ago, nowadays getting Flash working with native Opera is dirt simple.

Fonz


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2013)

Urello, can you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?


----------



## urello (Jan 15, 2013)

Attachments button is  not working for me, will post as text

```
/X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD taz-x10 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243826: Tue Dec  4 06:55:39 UTC 2012     root@o
brian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 15 October 2012  01:13:15PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.24.2
        Before reporting problems, check [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan 15 21:17:22 2013
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/misc" does not exist.
        Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/75dpi" does not exist.
        Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/100dpi" does not exist.
        Entry deleted from font path.
(**) FontPath set to:
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x81e0080
(II) Module ABI versions:
        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
        X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
        X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0328:144d:c00f NVIDIA Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M] rev 161, Mem @ 0xc8000000/16777216, 0xd8000000/134217728, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  173.14.35  Sat May 26 05:18:13 PDT 2012
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  173.14.35  Sat May 26 04:59:13 PDT 2012
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested
(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is
(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M (NV34) at PCI:1:0:0
(II) NVIDIA(0):     (GPU-0)
(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 65536 kBytes
(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.56.00
(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU
(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M at
(--) NVIDIA(0):     PCI:1:0:0:
(--) NVIDIA(0):     Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0)
(--) NVIDIA(0): Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0): 270.0 MHz maximum pixel
(--) NVIDIA(0):     clock
(--) NVIDIA(0): Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS
(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0
(==) NVIDIA(0): 
(==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"
(==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.
(==) NVIDIA(0): 
(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"
(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768
(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (81, 81); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
(--) NVIDIA(0):     option
(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.
(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"
(II) Loading extension NV-GLX
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized
(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture
(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL
(==) RandR enabled
```


----------



## urello (Jan 15, 2013)

```
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing extension GLX
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Keyboard
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.6.1
        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) AT Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.7.1
        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(WW) PS/2 Mouse: No Device specified, looking for one...
(II) PS/2 Mouse: Setting Device option to "/dev/sysmouse"
(--) PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) PS/2 Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
(**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) PS/2 Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) PS/2 Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Buttons: 9
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) PS/2 Mouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
(II) PS/2 Mouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
```


----------



## urello (Jan 16, 2013)

I found out that my display's refresh rate is 50 Hz, however under windows it is 60 Hz. How to raise it in X? I try to add the following line in xorg.conf display subsection

```
Modes      "1024x768_60.00"
```
but the rate is still 50


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 17, 2013)

Please show the output of
`$ xrandr`

It may be as easy as adding

```
VertRefresh 60
```
in the Monitor section.


----------



## urello (Jan 17, 2013)

I added VertRefresh in xorg.conf, however max rate is 51%

```
xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
   1024x768       50.0     51.0* 
   800x600        52.0     53.0  
   640x480        54.0  
   512x384        55.0  
   400x300        56.0     57.0  
   320x240        58.0
```


----------



## urello (Jan 17, 2013)

Also xrandr doesn't allow me to set 60 Hz

```
$ xrandr -r 60
Rate 60.0 Hz not available for this size
```
Why under Windows does it on 60 Hz and here it doesn't? Does it depend on the driver?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 17, 2013)

The Windows driver may be hard-coded to the LCD panel refresh rate, while Xorg is trying to query it and not getting accurate results.

Web searches found this post, showing ModeLine entries for that monitor: http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/15082/dual-monitor-configuration.html.


----------

